
Ask HN: If HN were to disappear tonight whats your next fix? - allwynpfr
I&#x27;m always worried about loosing something nice I&#x27;ve found. HN is so unique in that you have topics ranging from sea shells to semi conductors and beyond. 9&#x2F;10 times I view the comments even before opening the article. It speaks of where my priorities are at and I&#x27;m sure it&#x27;s similar for the others. 
If for whatever reason HN changes, where will you be flocking to next for the goods that only HN could provide until then?
======
mtmail
Probably going through my HN favorite list and save as much content as
possible. Like "Ask HN: What are some more authentic online forums?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20941191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20941191)

------
Nextgrid
Reddit. It's still usable with a third-party app (Apollo) even though they
completely slaughtered their web UI.

------
burfog
[https://soylentnews.org](https://soylentnews.org)

[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs)

If starting a new site, note that pipedot.org is a clean reimplementation of
slashdot.org that didn't gain a critical mass of users. Source code here:
[http://pipedot.org/source](http://pipedot.org/source)

An old version of the reddit source is still around. With the right
moderation, that could be like HN.

------
pasttense01
Ars Technica. Slashdot. Techmeme. Reddit has some good sub-Reddits.

